# Scratching Face



## Bnowotka (Jul 21, 2008)

My puppy, Karlee, scratches her whisker area incessantly
and I would just like to know if anyone out there has had a similar experience with their Havanese and what to do about it.

Thank you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is it a new behavior? Could it be a bee sting? Bug bite? Have you examined her gums and lips for injury or stickers?

Has she lost her puppy teeth? A lot of puppies do this when their adult teeth are falling out and puppy teeth are coming in.


----------



## Bnowotka (Jul 21, 2008)

This is not a new behavior and it seems to be getting worse. I took her to the vet a while back and she couldn't find anything. I'm wondering if it's her whiskers...they're pretty thick.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old is she?
Is her muzzle hair getting up into her eyes? Several of my dogs bat at their muzzles when the hair is tickling their eyes.


----------



## Bnowotka (Jul 21, 2008)

She's just turned a year old. No, her hair isn't hitting her eyes. It's very weird, she may just have allergies. But, she only itches the sides of her mouth with her hind paws.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, with her hind feet? Interesting! I was picturing her front paws being used.

Does she chew on any of her feet? That's a very common sign of allergies.

I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Bnowotka (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, she licks her paws. It's just that she itches so violently; I'm worried she's going to hurt herself or even poke her eye! Thank you for responding to my posting, I really appreciate it!

By the way, I just posted a photo of Karlee in my profile, I hope it shows up when I answer this.


----------



## Bnowotka (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess it didn't. How do I get it to show up next to my profile name when I post?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess, you has serious allergiees, scratches at her eyes all of the time, with her hind paws. You're right, some time I think she's going to hurt herself. I had a vet once tell me that isn't necessarily the area that's bothering them, just the spot they can get to. Tess also licks/chews on her paws - also a sign of her allergies. When I adjusted her food she got somewhat better but due to all of her environmental allergies I give her allergy shots also. I can tell when it's time for her next shot just by the increased scratching. (I'll let someone more savvy help you with your Avatar - usually it's an issue of the picture not being small enough). Looking forwrd to seeing pictures.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

My puppy does this too, at first I thought it was her ears and the vet said they look perfect, then maybe allergies... she sneezes all the time but just in the last week she has been really scratching under her ear... I wondered if it could be her puppy teeth coming out...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My Rufus scratches at his ears and muzzle and has thinned the coat down in those areas from so much scratching. I'm trying to sort out just what he could be allergic to now. It's a difficult thing to figure out and can take some time! Allergies can be environmental, seasonal, or foods and you need to keep a diary to try and help sort it out.

You were succesful in uploading a "profile pic"--I saw it when I clicked on your name and opened the profile. I think what you want is an "avatar" pic so it shows with your posts.


----------



## Bnowotka (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, yes Karlee scratches right under her ears and the sides of her mouth. My vet said to try over-the-counter allergy medications such as Benedryl. I'm going to get some tonight and see if it helps. I don't think I'd be able to inject her...I have a phobia when it comes to needles.

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh good - I'm glad you are going to try the Benedryl. I use the chewable children's strip and give 1/2 strip for a 10 lb dog. It might be enough relief to just break the cycle. Sometimes it becomes a habit rather than an actual itch. Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Bnowotka said:


> Wow, yes Karlee scratches right under her ears and the sides of her mouth. My vet said to try over-the-counter allergy medications such as Benedryl. I'm going to get some tonight and see if it helps. I don't think I'd be able to inject her...I have a phobia when it comes to needles.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help.


I was worried about giving the injections also but after the first few times it's really no big deal. Tess doesn't even flinch (most of the time).


----------

